# Data charges!!!



## Jim Davis (24 Aug 2010)

Can anyone give some advice in relation to some data charges that I have incurred. I have a data plan if 2GB per month, however this month I unknowingly used all my data and just checked my data balance online and have been charged crazy money for additional data that has been used. I don't know how I used up 2GB but there appears to be one data transaction alone which is €66 and I can't think what that would be for.

Does anyone have any advice or know what my recourse is in getting the data charges reduced. Can I appeal these charges to Comreg, small claims court on some basis?


----------



## Sunny (24 Aug 2010)

Find out what it is for. 2GB is huge unless you were using enormous e-mails or something. You weren't tethering or anything were you?


----------



## censuspro (24 Aug 2010)

Sunny said:


> Find out what it is for. 2GB is huge unless you were using enormous e-mails or something. You weren't tethering or anything were you?


 

Same thing happened me when I was tethering.


----------

